# Real estate salary expectations



## AdamCrouchley (Nov 24, 2013)

What are the current salary expectations for a real estate agent in Dubai? 

Eg, when an employer comes back and asks "what are your salary expectations?", how should one respond?

We are New Zealanders with lots of experience in NZ real estate, but new to Dubai. 

Thanks!
Adam.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

no idea bout salaries, but gee the Auckland real estate market is red hot!!
wish i had held on to my Devenport seaview home.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tough to say given that the majority of RE agents here work on commission only - depends how hard you'e willing to work!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No view on actual salaries but if you are an average real estate person in Dubai you are overpaid 

Get used to being disliked


----------

